# Legal assault type rifles in Connecticut?



## Faine

Hello, I'm not sure if this question was asked before, and I searched but couldnt find anything.. I was doing my research on the recent gun ban in Connecticut and I noticed on the ban list theyre missing a few rifles, but that doesnt mean that theyre not banned anyway. I'm looking at getting a semi auto assault rifle type weapon, but the ban list here in CT pretty much covers every rifle I looked at. The banlist is here.
http://www.ct.gov/despp/lib/despp/slfu/firearms/assault_weapons.pdf

Unless I'm missing it and havent found it, they are missing a bushmaster 300 AAC blackout rifle. If It is not listed, would I be able to purchase this firearm? 
Bushmaster - 300 AAC Blackout Rifle I wanted this rifle for protection if SHTF as well as hunting.

If I cant get that one, is there any other semi auto rifle theyre missing?

I was also looking at the new M&P 15-22. If you're not familiar with this weapon, it's an ar-15 styled rifle chambered in .22LR which I heard this gun is ok to own in CT... only problem is, i heard .22LR is hard to find ( is this true??) 
Product: Model M&P15-22 Rifle (Standard)

It does say on the CT rifle ban list that all M&P 15 rifles are banned, so I dont know if I can even get this.

Help??


----------



## Meangreen

No it's listed but not by caliber but style. Look like all AR rifles are illegal. Any rifle with a bayonet lug, flash suppressor, pistol grip, magazine forward of the trigger. .22 is very hard to find but it's coming back. Unless your will to move or kinda out of luck. It's only illegal if you get caught  

When I lived in the communist state of California I got into lever actions and shotguns because they avoided a lot of the bans and work just fine for self defense. I didn't see it on the list but are SKS's illegal? You can learn to load stripper clips really fast and can make an SKS a formidable weapon.


----------



## wesley762

Move.... Problem solved. I am not hating here, but if it is really that important to you Find a place where you will not be a outlaw for owning what you should be constitutionally be able to. just my 2 cents.


----------



## NotableDeath

wesley762 said:


> Move.... Problem solved. I am not hating here, but if it is really that important to you Find a place where you will not be a outlaw for owning what you should be consitiutionaly be able to. just my 2 cents.


Honestly, this. For now I would say stick with a pistol, and be lookin for a house outside of CN.


----------



## Faine

Meangreen said:


> I didn't see it on the list but are SKS's illegal? You can learn to load stripper clips really fast and can make an SKS a formidable weapon.


I was wondering the same thing about SKS's. it doesn't have " sks " listed but could " ak-47 type " be classified as so?

so even though the m&p ar-15 is .22LR It would still be illegal in ct to own??


----------



## PrepConsultant

Faine said:


> I was wondering the same thing about SKS's. it doesn't have " sks " listed but could " ak-47 type " be classified as so?
> 
> so even though the m&p ar-15 is .22LR It would still be illegal in ct to own??


The M&P 15-22 isw still an AR type.. They are going for style not caliber so it would still be illegal.. I would consider moving..


----------



## Meangreen

Because grenade launchers are illegal, the Yugo SKS will be illegal and I suspect anything made by Norinco. Look for a Chinese type 56, same thing as a SKS and it should be legal because it has a fixed box magazine and no flash suppressor/grenade launcher.


----------



## Faine

I hate the fixed magazine idea. Thats such a disadvantage. :| What states do you live in to legally own an ar-15 type rifle??


----------



## Meangreen

Faine said:


> I hate the fixed magazine idea. Thats such a disadvantage. :| What states do you live in to legally own an ar-15 type rifle??


Pretty much every other state but California, New York, DC, and Connecticut. I live in New Mexico so we can own whatever we want. The boxed magazine isn't too bad if you learn to load stripper clips.


----------



## Faine

Meangreen said:


> Pretty much every other state but California, New York, DC, and Connecticut. I live in New Mexico so we can own whatever we want. The boxed magazine isn't too bad if you learn to load stripper clips.


Maybe I'll move to Mass lol. It's only 45min to an hour from where I live. Gun laws arent the same there? I can own ak 47s and ar-15s to my hearts content? haha


----------



## csi-tech

Based on Feinstein's list the Ruger Ranch rifle in it's original wood configuration was evidently OK. I had already made plans to buy one of the blacked out 30-30 lever action rifles, a couple of Mosin Nagant m44 carbines and a variety of shotguns. I think that the M1 garand was left off the list too. I'm sure your state looked up to Feinstein as the maternal paragon of gun control and fashioned their hair-brained scheme based on hers.


----------



## csi-tech

By the way. pretty much any southern state is AR friendly.


----------



## Meangreen

Faine said:


> Maybe I'll move to Mass lol. It's only 45min to an hour from where I live. Gun laws arent the same there? I can own ak 47s and ar-15s to my hearts content? haha


Check first! Here is a video showing a SKS reload.


----------



## Meangreen

csi-tech said:


> By the way. pretty much any southern state is AR friendly.


That is why I love the south!


----------



## Faine

You guys are lucky in the south haha


----------



## Doomsday

Faine said:


> You guys are lucky in the south haha


So far luck has nothing to do with it. You get what/who you vote for!


----------



## Carp614

The assault weapons for CT citizens only!!!


----------



## Faine

You've got a point there. I hope somewhere down the road the ban will be lifted. Probably will never happen, and before we know it, the ban could be effect everywhere else.


----------



## Meangreen

Faine said:


> You've got a point there. I hope somewhere down the road the ban will be lifted. Probably will never happen, and before we know it, the ban could be effect everywhere else.


Not if we have something to say about it! Some of these other states like New York and Colorado are fighting back with their vote and many laws have overturned. Don't just accept it, fight it!


----------



## lgustavus81

Faine said:


> I hate the fixed magazine idea. Thats such a disadvantage. :| What states do you live in to legally own an ar-15 type rifle??


TX









My baby


----------



## Faine

lgustavus81 said:


> TX
> 
> My baby


Thats beautiful. Heres my airsoft gun. It's an M4 1:1 replica with a full rail system, red dot laser pointer with a presser button, suppressor, pistol grip, 6 point stock, and red/green dot acog style scope. Waiting on my Mag grip and flashlight attachment to come in. I wonder if some of these parts are interchangeable with an ar-15 if the rails are the same? lol


----------



## sparkyprep

Looks a lot like my................ Oh, nothing.:mrgreen:


----------



## Meangreen

Pew, pew, pew


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I think the gun is our official state gadget.


----------



## lgustavus81

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I think the gun is our official state gadget.


You must be from Texas too Rigged!


----------



## paraquack

Faine said:


> Hello, I'm not sure if this question was asked before, and I searched but couldnt find anything.. I was doing my research on the recent gun ban in Connecticut and I noticed on the ban list theyre missing a few rifles, but that doesnt mean that theyre not banned anyway. I'm looking at getting a semi auto assault rifle type weapon, but the ban list here in CT pretty much covers every rifle I looked at. The banlist is here.
> http://www.ct.gov/despp/lib/despp/slfu/firearms/assault_weapons.pdf
> 
> Unless I'm missing it and havent found it, they are missing a bushmaster 300 AAC blackout rifle. If It is not listed, would I be able to purchase this firearm?
> Bushmaster - 300 AAC Blackout Rifle I wanted this rifle for protection if SHTF as well as hunting.
> 
> If I cant get that one, is there any other semi auto rifle theyre missing?
> 
> I was also looking at the new M&P 15-22. If you're not familiar with this weapon, it's an ar-15 styled rifle chambered in .22LR which I heard this gun is ok to own in CT... only problem is, i heard .22LR is hard to find ( is this true??)
> Product: Model M&P15-22 Rifle (Standard)
> 
> It does say on the CT rifle ban list that all M&P 15 rifles are banned, so I dont know if I can even get this.
> 
> Help??


The link page says *"semiautomatic center fire"*, so .22LR is ok


----------



## sargedog

If you do ever move I really like my Smith and Wesson M+P 15 .22, you should get one. I like my AR-15, but it is a lot cheaper to shoot the .22. Anyway good luck with your situation.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Yet Ruger continues to keep their HQ in Connecticut. Anyone know why.

Maybe a boycott is in order. I generally do not think much of boycotts but Ruger seems very liberal leaning. I have purchased 6 Rugers. I am beginning to regret it although the guns are top notch.


----------



## Faine

paraquack said:


> The link page says *"semiautomatic center fire"*, so .22LR is ok


Then maybe my best bet for now is to just pick one up and stock up on .22LR. Theyre $500 not too bad for a fancy .22. One comes with a 25 round clip.
Like you said, the ammo is cheap. But its hard to find, for now. 
It'll be a good choice for small game hunting as well I think. Not too loud like 308's or anything either haha.


----------



## PaulS

Ruger was one of the companies that fought the government over "safe" gun legislation while S&W rolled over like a whore on Saturday night.

Ruger is not and never has been "left leaning" in any way shape or form. Right now they are working to correct the local political situation - fighting right along side the rest. They believe that it is worth fighting for - if that ever changes then they will move to another state and leave Connecticut to rot.


----------



## StarPD45

PaulS said:


> Ruger was one of the companies that fought the government over "safe" gun legislation while S&W rolled over like a whore on Saturday night.
> 
> Ruger is not and never has been "left leaning" in any way shape or form. Right now they are working to correct the local political situation - fighting right along side the rest. They believe that it is worth fighting for - if that ever changes then they will move to another state and leave Connecticut to rot.


Aren't they also building a plant "down south"?

FWIW: I think the term "semi-automatic assault weapon' is just stupid. Of course the pols who thought it up leave something to be desired in the logic department.


----------



## pakrat

Faine said:


> Then maybe my best bet for now is to just pick one up and stock up on .22LR. Theyre $500 not too bad for a fancy .22. One comes with a 25 round clip.
> Like you said, the ammo is cheap. But its hard to find, for now.
> It'll be a good choice for small game hunting as well I think. Not too loud like 308's or anything either haha.


The M&P15-22 has a chambering issue that can make it dangerous. If a chambered and fired round does not fully ejected from the chamber, there is no mechanism to keep the rifle from attempting to load and fire another round right on top of it. The bolt does not have to be fully forward and locked for the firing pin to be released. It has happened to mine and I was lucky that it only blew out the extractor mechanism. S&W replaced the damaged bolt, but now I'm very careful about the rounds I use and about cleaning the chamber, etc. every 10-20 rounds fired... after each mag. I personally would not use it or rely on it in an extended fire situation.

It is a good training rifle.


----------



## PalmettoTree

StarPD45 said:


> Aren't they also building a plant "down south"?
> 
> FWIW: I think the term "semi-automatic assault weapon' is just stupid. Of course the pols who thought it up leave something to be desired in the logic department.


They are building a plant in the most liberal state in the south, North Carolina.


----------



## PalmettoTree

PaulS said:


> Ruger was one of the companies that fought the government over "safe" gun legislation while S&W rolled over like a whore on Saturday night.
> 
> Ruger is not and never has been "left leaning" in any way shape or form. Right now they are working to correct the local political situation - fighting right along side the rest. They believe that it is worth fighting for - if that ever changes then they will move to another state and leave Connecticut to rot.


That is pure BS. Ruger would not respond to phone calls, emails, snail mail and refused to let me attend the stockholders meeting even though I had owned 2000 plus shares for more than a year. A wholesaler said they were giving them priority and prevented wholesales from telling me which retailers would get now models.

So yes part of my problem with Ruger is sour grapes.

But the fact remains stock holders should get to attend meetings if they are conservative. A conservative organization takes phone calls and return mail. Conservative companies do not stay in states like Connecticut while giving lip service to customers about fighting legislation.

Their biggest tool is the location of their HQ. all their talk has been pointless as evidenced by Connecticut's laws and Congressmen.

Actions speak louder than words and Ruger is a liberal company.


----------



## Faine

pakrat said:


> The M&P15-22 has a chambering issue that can make it dangerous. If a chambered and fired round does not fully ejected from the chamber, there is no mechanism to keep the rifle from attempting to load and fire another round right on top of it. The bolt does not have to be fully forward and locked for the firing pin to be released. It has happened to mine and I was lucky that it only blew out the extractor mechanism. S&W replaced the damaged bolt, but now I'm very careful about the rounds I use and about cleaning the chamber, etc. every 10-20 rounds fired... after each mag. I personally would not use it or rely on it in an extended fire situation.
> 
> It is a good training rifle.


I heard about this, and i saw this happen on youtube. I'll keep this in mind. Thank you.


----------



## PalmettoTree

I have never had a problem with my AR but to day as I was leaving the range the Department of Wildlife overseer at the range was removing a jam. When he got it out the projectile had been shoved all the way back into the brass with only about 5mm of the tip showing. The brass was bent in on the side about the same amount where another round tried to chamber.

Now I saw the round. I saw it removed. I do not know how it could happen. I was tired so I did not stay to find out the gun or ammo manufacturer. I did ask if it was a reload and the gun owner said no.


----------



## Faine

Jeesh. was it an ar-15 .22LR?


----------



## Faine

Does anyone know where I can purchase an SKS or anyone on here or know anyone selling one? Thanks!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose

They are sold pretty much everywhere, if you don't live in a tree hugging pantie waist state!


----------



## Smitty901

Faine said:


> I hate the fixed magazine idea. Thats such a disadvantage. :| What states do you live in to legally own an ar-15 type rifle??


 There is nothing that say you can not have what it takes to covert it. I am not encouraging breaking the law. Just saying parts are not a crime in most cases .
Once SHTF if it gets that bad there will be no law.
Also a fixed mag SKS while not a prefect weapon can be reloaded fast with stripper clips and they are ok to have.
Work to change the law. It took us 20 years to get CC in Wisconsin after a governor vetoed it twice but we never gave up.

You can own them in Wisconsin.


----------



## Faine

Smitty901 said:


> Once SHTF if it gets that bad there will be no law.


Good point, I just think I would have to buy the tapco mags from the website.. I would just have FBI follow shortly after lol. Not lookin to get any felons anytime soon! But you're right!


----------



## bushrat

Faine said:


> I hate the fixed magazine idea. Thats such a disadvantage. :| What states do you live in to legally own an ar-15 type rifle??


You would be welcome in Oklahoma, a great state for gun owners, including both CCW and open carry. No restrictions on type of weapons. Our economy is doing well also, low cost of living. Paying around $2.95 a gal for gas. Along with the others that recommended you moving, I add my vote. Wish you the best on your decision.


----------



## Smitty901

Faine said:


> Good point, I just think I would have to buy the tapco mags from the website.. I would just have FBI follow shortly after lol. Not lookin to get any felons anytime soon! But you're right!


 Parts are parts many steel Mags can be taken a part then it is not a Mag.
I would go wit Pmag tapco are a hit and a miss sometimes.


----------



## sparkyprep

You must escape Connecticut as soon as possible. Restore your freedoms, and deny them your money.


----------



## alterego

Please stop calling them assault rifles. You are all playing into the hands of the enemy. Learn how to fight them.

Modern sporting fire arm.


----------



## inceptor

Isn't it illegal in the northeast to even think about owning a gun? Watch out for the thought police.


----------



## SARGE7402

You all realize that these http://ts3.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.4927484064367046&w=258&h=47&c=7&rs=1&pid=1.7 are illegal to own in Massachusets without a permit issued by the state. Hell King George would love that province today


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I left Manchester, Ct. about 15 years ago. Felt it was too far left back then. Its a shame that some of the most beautiful real estate, ie:coastal CA. and back east are so liberal. I loved riding bikes thru the berkshires. Sorry to get off topic. Not sure if private sales are regulated there or not now. Not like straw purchasing is a new thing. Before I get flamed, yea, I moved to wis., we now have ccw, and other pro 2nd laws. Really didn't like living like rats in a shoebox anyway! Need to update my location.


----------



## Faine

I'm not sure if if private sales are illegal or not. Do people still have paper work from sks's? Or do they just sell them? I was thinking about calling the cabelas and seeing if they have one. What's the average going cost today for one ?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

You got that right OSFG! Texas is getting to be quiet the bastion of liberism, especially in the major city's but they know better than to attempt something like that here in Texas! There is nothing more that politicians fear more than loosing their power. Instead of running away...FIGHT BACK! Organize and be come a powerful enough voting block, that they start to fear loosing their re-election and I bet they are willing to come around closer to your way of thinking. When you run away, your a quitter and your lending validation to their agenda, further impowering them. The more that "run away" the weaker your efforts to over turn it become and the longer the road back becomes. When that happens, if you think its bad now wait until you see what they do next since they were able to cram this crap sandwich down your throat without consequences being paid for it. Look at California...its your future if enough folks roll over and enough leave the state giving Liberal Hacks a overwhelming death grip on the state.

As for your delima...if an SKS is a viable option which sounds like the case reading through many of the post, its still a very formidable combat weapon. Need proof? Look at the shoot out a few years ago by a Marine on leave in California who engaged several police officers who responded with an SKS and the carnage he was able to inflict with it! So much for it being an obsolete war relic! It might be past its prime, but its still plenty viable. Like I always say, Im getting old and Im getting more gray hair these days, but don't let the gray hair fool ya, I still got mad game!

SKS not an option after all, are Lever Actions still legal? Again not optimal, but I have seen some very nice, very functional non-Mall Ninja Lever Actions that with some practice could be made pretty functional and practical.

As bad as it sucks just remember this, which I told my nephew..."Get you a good Bolt Action first. Cause with one of those Bolt Actions, if things get bad enough, I can always get me one of those evil black rifles, you know what I mean"? Ponder that one for a few...


----------



## Infidel

LFI is right, first and foremost you need to fight back, start looking around for like minded individuals to organize. Join your local or state rifle and pistol association, they will be the ones leading the fight as well as the NRA or any other state and local 2nd amendment organizations. Look into Gun Owners of America also they may be looking into fighting this also.

Your law in CT is very similar to the safe act in that any rifle that doesn't pass the one feature test is banned. Look into the Ruger Mini-14 Ranch Rifle, it should pass the 1 feature test and will still give you a detachable magazine, chambered in .223/5.56 and semi-auto firepower. Ruger will definitely see an increase in sales of these rifles in states that are adopting "Assault Rifle" bans. The Mini-14 got a bad rap for accuracy issues in it's firs incarnation. Since about 2004 Ruger retooled the Mini assembly line and the rifles are much more accurate with no loss of reliability that the Mini was famous for. Barrel whip is a thing of the past in the Mini-14 and the heavier profile barrel is much better at dissipating heat than the old thin barrel. Optics are easily mounted on the Mini and the factory iron sights are excellent.

LFI is also right on the money in that a lever action would make viable option. A competent shooter with a lever gun can easily keep pace with a semi-auto when it comes to rounds on target. As a bonus a lever action can be had in cartridges from pistol caliber all the way up to dangerous game cartridges. Personally I would look into a Marlin 336 in .30 WCF since it's easily the most popular lever gun cartridge and ammo is fairly reasonably priced. You could do a lot worse than a lever gun for a SHTF weapon.

-Infidel


----------



## Faine

Yeah it's just, a majority of people voted for the "assault weapons " ban in CT after the elementary school massacre. The town it happened in is probably 30 min or so from me. Everyone was all fueled up and mad about it. I didn't want the ban. Maybe in a few years itll be lifted. 

As for the ruger mini-14 ranch rifle I'll look into it, thanks.


----------



## Mike45

LunaticFringeInc said:


> You got that right OSFG! Texas is getting to be quiet the bastion of liberism, especially in the major city's but they know better than to attempt something like that here in Texas! There is nothing more that politicians fear more than loosing their power. Instead of running away...FIGHT BACK! Organize and be come a powerful enough voting block, that they start to fear loosing their re-election and I bet they are willing to come around closer to your way of thinking. When you run away, your a quitter and your lending validation to their agenda, further impowering them. The more that "run away" the weaker your efforts to over turn it become and the longer the road back becomes. When that happens, if you think its bad now wait until you see what they do next since they were able to cram this crap sandwich down your throat without consequences being paid for it. Look at California...its your future if enough folks roll over and enough leave the state giving Liberal Hacks a overwhelming death grip on the state.
> 
> As for your delima...if an SKS is a viable option which sounds like the case reading through many of the post, its still a very formidable combat weapon. Need proof? Look at the shoot out a few years ago by a Marine on leave in California who engaged several police officers who responded with an SKS and the carnage he was able to inflict with it! So much for it being an obsolete war relic! It might be past its prime, but its still plenty viable. Like I always say, Im getting old and Im getting more gray hair these days, but don't let the gray hair fool ya, I still got mad game!
> 
> SKS not an option after all, are Lever Actions still legal? Again not optimal, but I have seen some very nice, very functional non-Mall Ninja Lever Actions that with some practice could be made pretty functional and practical.
> 
> As bad as it sucks just remember this, which I told my nephew..."Get you a good Bolt Action first. Cause with one of those Bolt Actions, if things get bad enough, I can always get me one of those evil black rifles, you know what I mean"? Ponder that one for a few...


Unfortunately thats how it is in California too, the cities are full of liberals making all the voting power located in the cities. Look at the last voting distribution map, most of California is red except for the cities. I certainly hope Texas doesn't get that way!


----------



## nechaev

After extensive research, I have found that the following firearms pass the Connecticut test:


----------



## Faine

^ hahaha basically...


----------



## Faine

I just called cabelas and asked if they had any sks's and he said "no... Most of them are not Connecticut compliant and he hasn't been getting any of them" .... Really???


----------



## Infidel

Faine said:


> Yeah it's just, a majority of people voted for the "assault weapons " ban in CT after the elementary school massacre. The town it happened in is probably 30 min or so from me. Everyone was all fueled up and mad about it. I didn't want the ban. Maybe in a few years itll be lifted.
> 
> As for the ruger mini-14 ranch rifle I'll look into it, thanks.


I wouldn't hold my breath for a repeal of that ban. We're facing the same thing here and fighting it in court. Few legislators are on board with a repeal of the SAFE Act although we seem to be gaining some ground there. Get on the phone and start writing letters to your state legislators and get everyone you know to do the same. Be prepared for a long uphill battle.

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor

Isn't the criteria for making the ban list is that it can hold a bullet?


----------



## Faine

I called a local firearm store nearby and he said they're legal!!!


----------



## Infidel

inceptor said:


> Isn't the criteria for making the ban list is that it can hold a bullet?


You're not far off and I wouldn't be a bit surprised to see federal legislation modeled after NY and CTs AWB. They'd never get it through right now but we'll see what happens after the elections in Nov.

-Infidel


----------



## Faine

I finally picked up a Norinco sks! I got a good deal on it too! I'm gonna clean it and take it to the range on Saturday.


----------



## bushrat

PaulS said:


> Ruger was one of the companies that fought the government over "safe" gun legislation while S&W rolled over like a whore on Saturday night. Ruger is not and never has been "left leaning" in any way shape or form. Right now they are working to correct the local political situation - fighting right along side the rest. They believe that it is worth fighting for - if that ever changes then they will move to another state and leave Connecticut to rot.


Magazine limit was first proposed by a Connecticut gun maker ? Spundge

Is Ruger ideologically pure enough? | Human Events

I must say, I believe the Ruger company has moved closer to complete support of the 2nd A since he died. They are even refusing to sell semi-auto pistols in California because of the micro stamping law. Good for them. Because of that they deserve our support. Not to mention, they make a fine weapons.


----------

